# January poll



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay voting, let's hope this works...

Each member can cast one vote each, and all members are invited to vote. 
The poll is a public one, and each member can see who you vote for.
The poll will close (I hope) at midnight on 31st January. 
Good luck!

All comments should go in the discusion thread, any posted here will be deleted.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 31, 2013)

The poll is now closed, and we have a winner! Well done, Foxbat!


----------

